# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фотофакт - очепятки и ошибки))

## Mouse

Много попадаются на глаза объявления или вывески с ошибками. Я сам с русским на вы, но когда это гос. учреждение, то это не красиво. Предлагаю фиксировать данные оплошности и закидывать сюда с комментариями.
Вот это было в регистратуре 4й поликлиники г. Борисова
 

Ну а это объявление просто улыбнуло:

фотографировал телефоном, качество...

----------


## Sanych

Про предателя прикольно

----------


## Mouse

Это было в 6-й общаге БНТУ.
К слову, начальство там очень вредное...

----------


## Mouse

Смотрел сегодня холодильники. Когда увидел цену на АТЛАНТ....  смотрите сами:


Это в инет-магазине 21 век!

----------


## Mouse

С детства любил жев.резинку "Love ie..." и была мечта - купить целы блок. 
Нашел интересный перевод с английского...

"Договориться похоронить ПРОЛОЕ"

----------


## Mouse

Раньше спам был в электронном почтовом ящике, теперь и в обычном. Вот и решил "пропиарить" этих спамеров: Сеть магазинов "Белмаркет" прям таки сорит ценными предложениями:

*посолнечное* масло- это что такое?

----------


## JAHolper

> Смотрел сегодня холодильники. Когда увидел цену на АТЛАНТ.... смотрите сами:
> 
> 
> Это в инет-магазине 21 век!


Это видимо уже 22-й век...

----------

